# DE (abbreviation scientific article)



## Jessb007

Hi,
I'm translating a scientific article and don't know what DE means in the following sentence: La prueba fue realizada con 65 estudiantes de enfermería con una edad media de 21 anos (DE:3.58).
I don't even know if it is English or Spanish! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

It seems to be a course number in the Departamento de Enfermería.


----------



## Jessb007

Sprachliebhaber said:


> It seems to be a course number in the Departamento de Enfermería.



Thank you so much! Very helpful!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Creería que se refiere a _*D*_esviación _*E*_stándar (*standard deviation*).

BTW, ALT + 164 = ñ


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Dos problemas con la desviación estándar son que supone una distribución normal (las edades no se distribuyen normalmente), y que una desviación estándar de 3,58 implicaría que un 16% de estos estudiantes de enfermería tienen menos de 17,5 años.

No dudo que ALT + 164 produce la eñe en algún sistema, pero al parecer, no funciona en Windows ni en Apple. La manera más directa de escribir tildes en WR es hacer clic en la omega (Ω) en la línea de comando. Produce un menú con las tildes, y puedes hacer clic en el carácter deseado.


----------



## Javadaba

Jessb007 said:


> Hi,
> I'm translating a scientific article and don't know what DE means in the following sentence: La prueba fue realizada con 65 estudiantes de enfermería con una edad media de 21 anos (DE:3.58).
> I don't even know if it is English or Spanish! Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I've seen this form used in several articles over the years, and I'm also inclined to interpret this [DE] as *Desviación Estandar*, Sprachliebhaber's observation notwithstanding.
I think it's possible to have a small sample with widely spread values and arrive at the same median and S.D. values without necessarily having a minimum of 17.5, but don't have the proof at hand at the moment.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

The characteristic of a Normal distribution having a mean of 21 and a standard deviation of 3.5 is that 16% of the population (the 65 nursing students) is less than 17.5 years old and another 16% is above 24.5 (the numbers are approximate). The problem here is that it seems unlikely that there are that many (in fact, that there are any) nursing students 17.5 years old or less, so the interpretation of DE as 'desviación estándar' may be questionable. A smaller sample size gives a larger estimate of _s_ rather than a smaller one.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Lo que dices es absolutamente correcto, Sprach, si se trata de una distribución normal. pero es muy probable que hayan aplicado el concepto de desviación estándar en una distribución de valores que no es una distribución normal, lo cual no implica necesariamente que sea erróneo. 
La desviación estándar tiene un significado muy claro en una normal, tal cual lo ejemplificas, pero no tanto cuando las distribuciones se apartan de ella, por lo cual puede ser criticable su uso o utilidad para ciertas distribuciones como indicador de la dispersión de valores, pero eso ya es tema de otra discusión.

Yo me juego por la interpretación que dí más arriba. Sin duda, el resto del artículo o un poco más de contexto terminaría de sacarnos las dudas.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

La distribución de edades de estudiantes de enfermería es truncada y bastante asimétrica, y el significado de la desviación estándar es difícil de interpretar. Se me ocurre otra interpretación de DE: diferencia/dispersion de edades (pero la precisión del 3,58 tiende a ponerla en duda).


----------



## abeltio

Por el contexto (edad media de 21 años) y aplicando, en una forma simplificada, "Occam's Razor" lo que más sentido tiene es Desviación Estándar.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Ese significado es muy atractivo, solo me preocupa que _s_ = 3,38 implica una dispersión muy grande. Es posible si hay algunos estudiantes bastante más 'maduros' (viejos), pero en ese caso la DE no tiene mucha validez para describir la población.

A fin de cuentas, me inclino a aceptar tu interpretación, y te agradezco.


----------

